# Our lofty endeavor



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been talking with my brother about doing the same thing. He has way to many big boy toys and is single. He needs a shop much more than a house. Much more usefull space. Are you planning on a deck off the 2nd floor? More pics! I will be following your progress. Dorf Dude...


----------



## HorseFeathers (Dec 14, 2008)

*Yes, deck on the back. I will take pics as we go! 5" Slab is 30 x 32 at 3500 PSI. Right now we have 12" I-Beam up. C-Channel purlin on top floor is 8" on 12" centers. Husband is a welder not a carpenter so if anyone sees something going awry, pls tell us! *


----------



## Eustace1080 (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck, looks like it will be fun.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

I take it by looking at those steel stairs that you will have a second floor?
Definitely not lacking in the strength department!


----------



## HorseFeathers (Dec 14, 2008)

*Yes, upstairs is our one bedroom apartment. Stout because I'm petrified of bad storms. :whistling2:
*


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

You have a bomb shelter there! You must be on the Gulf. I didn't see an escape hatch in the floor for tornados though? Keep us updated, Dorf Dude


----------



## HorseFeathers (Dec 14, 2008)

*Don't laugh :blush:, we have a tornado shelter already in the ground nearby. * :laughing:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That is definitely what I call being prepared. If you aren't one already, you should become a boy scout leader!
I hope that you never need to use that shelter, but in the event you do, it must be a comfort to know it is there.
Do you have any sort of schedule for getting the building to the lock-up stage? Or is it one of those "Well, it will be done when it is done" sort of things.


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice Place you are starting. I to am a welder by trade, been remodeling a house since august. I wished my wife would go along with me building a house the way I want it.  It would be all steel and wrought iron all around. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

